# fluval sea nano led



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

has anyone ever used this product and what do you think of it ? bought one on ebay waiting for it to arrive .. wanna know if it is as good as advertised..


----------



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow .. im are blown away by the light given off by this led system.. I would reccomend this for all my fellow nano reefers... your corals will thank you ..lol


----------



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

Will post pics soon


----------

